# Gifting of nook ebooks



## Eltanin Publishing (Mar 24, 2011)

I just discovered that you can now gift nook ebooks, so I thought I'd pass that info on to everyone.

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/u/nook-instant-gifts-ebooks-apps/379003333/


----------



## TLM (Apr 8, 2010)

Tried to gift a nook book about a weekago, was disappointed to discover there wasn't a way to do it.  Nice to know B&N has fixed that.


----------



## busy91 (Feb 27, 2009)

That is cool.
I just got my mom a b&n card. She can do it herself. LOL!


----------

